# Fortec Star



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

I cannot get this thing to work. Everytime i get a signal it says 0 channels are found. I keep going around in circles. I even get 20-75% signal but no channels. Somehow i just dont know what im doing.  I need help getting this to work and start watching TV i learned Fortec Star can pick up express VU even i cant pick it up.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Steve if you want Express VU with that receiver you are hacking. It has been pointed out to you several times that hack talk is not allowed here. CLOSING.


----------

